# been feeling better lately



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

keeping busy is whats mainly helping me. not a single second of the day before 9pm is spent sitting down. it sucked at first having to do my daily routine while feeling absolutely no emotion and nothing but mental agony but as time went on i felt a normalcy start to return. ofc i am still dpdr'd, it has gone down massively in a very short amount of time. emotions are back and recognizable, to an extent. good luck to everyone else going through this, you're in my prayers bros

edit: it also took a month or so for me to notice any difference. of course ive only had it for about 4 months, it is still progress.


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Anything specific besides keeping busy that made an improvement happen?


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesome! I can say as well that keeping busy has helped me too!

Thanks for this post.

- Amina


----------



## star_cheese (Aug 12, 2018)

hanginginhere_ramen said:


> keeping busy is whats mainly helping me. not a single second of the day before 9pm is spent sitting down. it sucked at first having to do my daily routine while feeling absolutely no emotion and nothing but mental agony but as time went on i felt a normalcy start to return. ofc i am still dpdr'd, it has gone down massively in a very short amount of time. emotions are back and recognizable, to an extent. good luck to everyone else going through this, you're in my prayers bros
> 
> edit: it also took a month or so for me to notice any difference. of course ive only had it for about 4 months, it is still progress


I hear that about daily mental agony. Great job, this is awesome to hear. Thank you for the prayers


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

time2wakeup said:


> What are you doing all day? I'm trying to get into more of a routine, which is hard since I work from home and live alone. I've started going to a coworking space every day, which is definitely helpful, and I'm trying to get myself to run right after work, but not sure what else to do. Any time I spend sitting alone in my apartment on my computer is Crazy Time and must be avoided lol. I might just start going to bed a lot earlier. (Since my sleep schedule is fucked anyways.)
> 
> I had a moment "at work" (the coworking space) today where I felt less DP'd. It was interesting. Like my vision was sharper. Being around people (even when I'm not talking to them) is helpful.
> 
> The best I've felt so far was 2 weeks ago, I was in Disney World and walking all day every day I was there (~10 miles a day), zero computer time, etc. I mean I wish I could just wander around theme parks all day every day, I'm sure that would help lol. But the key was I was doing stuff all day, had zero time to sit and think crazy thoughts.


i usually just stay after school a bit with friends and do homework, once i get home i spend awhile planning my lunch and dinner, spend an hour or so cooking said meal, 30/45 mins on video games, jam out by myself or with others (i play guitar but any instrument is good), maybe a bit of tv in between everything, and exercising (bike rides, walks, weight lifting, anything that works your body haha). ofc most of my day is spent at school so that helps me quite a lot.


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

alnadine20 said:


> Anything specific besides keeping busy that made an improvement happen?


eating really really healthy and supplementing/vitamins. but keeping busy is a massive part of it.


----------

